# omfg dont copy that floppy



## jakethefox (Sep 24, 2009)

so... chillin' in the business tech lab doing work on HTML, and the teacher mentions this 1992 anti-piracy campaign.

she actually has the VHS for it in this class!!!!

:O

DONT COPY THAT FLOPPY (disc protector)


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh dear... I remember that one. >_<


----------



## Aurali (Sep 24, 2009)

Reminds me of "be kind, rewind"


----------



## net-cat (Sep 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Reminds me of "be kind, rewind"


Especially when it was attached to a NES cartridge.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI
That one?


----------



## Aurali (Sep 24, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Especially when it was attached to a NES cartridge.



I still have a copy of DKC2 with it on there XD
(lol preowned games)


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 24, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Especially when it was attached to a NES cartridge.



Jumbo Video up in Ontario was actually putting those stickers on DVDs when they first started coming out. >_<


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the cutting-edge effects 8D


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Jumbo Video up in Ontario was actually putting those stickers on DVDs when they first started coming out. >_<









Lol.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lol.



LOL!  Oh gods... and I bet whoever made that up probably sold thousands of them too, nice!


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2009)

SHARING IS CARING.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh no my computer is stoned!

WHY DID I NOT LISTEN


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> SHARING IS CARING.



I have a t-shirt that says that.


It has a picture of Marx under it.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 24, 2009)

I never heard this before, but I loved the video for being so awful. It inspired me to copy and distribute games I'd long forgotten I owned.

Does anyone want a copy of xmas lemmings from 1991?

Also: LOL at 80s programmers that look like pedos.


----------



## Shino (Sep 24, 2009)

Hehe, I remember that one, too, except I saw it on LaserDisc! (Yep, my school foolishly invested in them heavily when they came out. Kinda like how back when I was there, Win Me became the dominant OS (in a 500+ client Novell network) because the idiot purchase manager thought it was cheaper and didn't check with the IT manager.)

Ahh, memories. ^_^


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Hehe, I remember that one, too, except I saw it on LaserDisc!




I'm going to collect those one day.

That's after I get set up for vinyl though. Vinyl comes first because it's awesome.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Sep 24, 2009)

I think i still have my Lazer dice player some place. An i also remember those be kind rewind stickers on every rental game and DVD.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI
> That one?



This made me lmao. I have a few friends that play neverwinter nights oddly enough, though it's probably a lot better then it was back then. lol


----------



## hollowx64 (Sep 25, 2009)

XD OMG the horrible 80's.

=P the new version of the video also sucks.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 25, 2009)

hollowx64 said:


> XD OMG the horrible 80's.
> 
> =P the new version of the video also sucks.



There's a 2000s version of DCTF?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> There's a 2000s version of DCTF?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCyvw4w_yk


----------



## Runefox (Sep 26, 2009)

The funny part is, I used an old version of DivX or something that had a really low minimum bitrate, and squeezed that thing down under 1.44MB.

It was shit, but hey, it's already shit. XD


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't Copy That 2 is basically a pointless sequel just to hit us once again with the "Piracy is Bad" Sledgehammer


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2009)

10 seconds into it on YouTube I had to stop. I immediately started feeling less intelligent.


----------



## jakethefox (Sep 30, 2009)

oh gawd, cant wait to see this next one, gonna have to take a peek when I get home.

but yea, i remember the "be kind, rewind" stickers, when I bought Warzone 2100 from the family video I got my movies from, it had the sticker on the DISC.

lolz.

aint it amazing how far we're coming in technology?
So complex that we actually have to use video campaigns in order to prevent piracy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 30, 2009)

*wearing his Pirate get up* whats this about piracy ish bad, its bad when you get it for free, its "You are so gonna get fucked up" when you sell the pirated stuff


----------



## hitokage (Sep 30, 2009)

Um, the "Be kind rewind" stickers were/are also security tags, hence their placement on DVDs, LDs, and video game cartridges.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't copy video games, music, movies or software, but I couldn't help but laugh.
Yeah, they sure showed me. I've learned that if I ever copy anything like that, I'll end up in a godforsaken educational video with an out of touch rapper and some guys who couldn't act their way out of a paper bag. I swear that would be hell on earth. LOL


----------



## Runefox (Oct 2, 2009)

solipsis said:


> I've learned that if I ever copy anything like that, I'll end up in a godforsaken educational video with an out of touch rapper and some guys who couldn't act their way out of a paper bag.


Honestly? If that were the punishment for piracy? I think it would have stopped long ago.


----------

